# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  تحديث جديد للهاتفين Huawei Mate 10 و 10 Pro يجلب معه العديد من التحسينات والإصلاحات

## mohamed73

قامت شركة Huawei اليوم بإصدار تحديث جديد للهاتفين Huawei Mate 10 و  Huawei Mate 10 Pro، وهذا التحديث يقوم بترقية بنية النظام في كلا الهاتفين  إلى الإصدار 8.0.0.127. وسجل التغييرات يقول بأن هذا التحديث لا يجلب معه  ميزات جديدة، وإنما يجلب معه فقط بعض التحسينات والإصلاحات والتي تعد هامة  بالنسبة لملاك هذين الهاتفين.في البداية، هذا التحديث يقوم أخيرًا بحل المشكلة التي كانت تتسبب في  فشل فتح الكاميرا أو عرض شاشة سوداء. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد تم تحسين ميزة  Beautify مع ” اللمسات الخاصة ” على أساس جنس المستخدم.الإتصالات اللاسلكية حصلت أيضا بفضل هذا التحديث الجديد على بعض  الإصلاحات الرئيسية. ويمكنك الآن الإتصال بشبكات WiFi المخفية دون مشكلة  ويمكنك إيقاف الصوت عند تشغيل البلوتوث في السيارة. وبغض النظر عن ذلك، فقد  تم أيضا إصلاح فوضى الكشف التلقائي للمنطقة الزمنية لبطاقات SIM من شركات  الإتصالات في البلدان التي لديها مناطق زمنية متعددة.وبالنسبة للإصلاحات الأخرى التي يأتي بها هذا التحديث، فهي تشمل تحسين  إستهلاك الطاقة من خلال التحكم أكثر بتطبيقات الطرف الثالث. وعلاوة على  ذلك، فهذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كذلك ميزة Navigation Dock إلى وضع حفظ  الطاقة ” Ultra Power Saving Mode “. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sefta

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

